# Can someone buy a new car please?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

No one seems to have bought anything interesting to read about lately since Jamie's RS4.

C'mon you lot, get out there and buy something good to entertain me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dont worry Kell I am going to look at 15 year old Lada in the morning :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . my new ones on order now - 997 Turbo, but doesn't qualify as it's another Porsche :lol: :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Kell said:


> No one seems to have bought anything interesting to read about lately since Jamie's RS4.
> 
> C'mon you lot, get out there and buy something good to entertain me.


If everybody wants to chip in, I'll quite willingly go out and buy a new car for you all.....I'm good like that !! :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Kell said:


> No one seems to have bought anything interesting to read about lately since Jamie's RS4.
> 
> C'mon you lot, get out there and buy something good to entertain me.


Oh go on then, I'll do it.....


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice is this a tracktoy or RS6 replacement ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > No one seems to have bought anything interesting to read about lately since Jamie's RS4.
> ...


Never bloomin' satisfied some people :roll:

V. Nice Mr D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hey nice one Damian. A real drivers car that one can still be used everyday. I may be considered old by some with the advent of the new 3 series, but i still think it is the best driving BMW I have been in - including the cooking M3, which I had and was strangly unmoved by - and the most desirable of the recent M cars.

Good choice and very capable of punching well above it's weight.

Did you get rid of the RS6?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Yes the RS6 has gone, lovely car, but the Quattro and DRC system control too much. I am keen on developing my skills as a driver so need something more responsive to the inputs I put in, not the various computers.

My trip to the Nurburgring nailed it for me. The RS6 was epic fun, but just not a 'drivers' car.

This however is amazing.....


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Kell said:


> No one seems to have bought anything interesting to read about lately since Jamie's RS4.
> 
> C'mon you lot, get out there and buy something good to entertain me.


Just bought an SLK, new shape, 18 months old very low milage and in good nick. Pictures to post shortly. This will do until I order a MKII next year.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Yes the RS6 has gone, lovely car, but the Quattro and DRC system control too much. *I am keen on developing my skills as a driver so need something more responsive to the inputs I put in, not the various computers.*
> My trip to the Nurburgring nailed it for me. The RS6 was epic fun, but just not a 'drivers' car.
> 
> This however is amazing.....


You are gonna have some fun. I have never heard a bad report (even anti-BMW clarkson raved). Respect. 8)

Will you get a set or 'normal' wheels/tyres as Rob did for everyday stuff and damp UK winters?

I really fancy getting one now that prices have softened. Did you get a good deal?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I think a got a 'fair' deal, although there are some very good deals to be had. I recommend getting in touch with Gareth at Bespoke www.Bespoke-Auto.co.uk (tell him I sent you)

I will run Cups until winter. They are fine in the wet once up to temp. Like any semi-slick its standing water that you have to be wary of.

I did a 5am blatt around North Wales a few mornings ago and came across the odd mountain stream running across the road. It affected the grip for a few corners afterwards, but then all back to super sticky.

The cornering ability of the CSL has to be experienced to believed. I find myself carrying in speed I didn't think possible. The only thing I have experienced better is Exiges, Elises and Caterham's.

IIRC the CSL Rob had came with road tyres and the std M3 wheels as the previous owner didn't want cups. Rob then put CSL wheels and Cups on.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> .....
> The cornering ability of the CSL has to be experienced to believed. I find myself carrying in speed I didn't think possible. ....


I experienced this in Rob's at Castle Combe - mind blowing grip and performance - very very jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > No one seems to have bought anything interesting to read about lately since Jamie's RS4.
> ...


Nice one Damon, thought you'd bought Robs from him for a minute.

Second what you say about Gareth @ bespoke, top guy.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks guys...

PS: can you all stop quoting so the pics don't repeat? Cheers.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> PS: can you all stop quoting so the pics don't repeat? Cheers.


What, these pics?.....


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Bored Kev? Go for a blatt in the VX


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Bored Kev? Go for a blatt in the VX


Is that 'Dick Lovett BMW - Bristol' numberplates on your car?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > No one seems to have bought anything interesting to read about lately since Jamie's RS4.
> ...


Looks good Damon & i'm glad you're enjoying RWD motoring. It's oh so very different to Quattro.

Unless i've missed an obvious thread, is that not Rob's CSL?? Has he sold it??

Perhaps it's not but it's the same colour & IINM his reg ended with CSL.

Anyhow, enjoy some M Motoring.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

There are lots of CSL's with CSL plates, I was quiet surprised when looking. Guess the DVLA didn't price them too high


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> There are lots of CSL's with CSL plates, I was quiet surprised when looking. Guess the DVLA didn't price them too high


So is that a no or a yes??

Are you finding the driving more satisfying than the RS??


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

The car is simply amazing, I am much happier with it than the RS6. Chalk and cheese really.

What strikes me most is the amount of information transferred to me whilst driving, in the RS6 it just went where you pointed it and felt just 'solid' but removed from what was happening, in the CSL the car is 'telling' you everything about what is under you and allows you to react instantly.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> The car is simply amazing, I am much happier with it than the RS6. Chalk and cheese really.
> 
> What strikes me most is the amount of information transferred to me whilst driving, in the RS6 it just went where you pointed it and felt just 'solid' but removed from what was happening, in the CSL the car is 'telling' you everything about what is under you and allows you to react instantly.


That's exactly how i felt when 1st pushing on in the M5 & of course at Nurburgring. This feeling is no doubt more pronounced in the CSL than in an M5 but the basics are the same just with the extra weight & power. You can feel the chassis working, the suspension working, the brakes working & of course the SMG & engine working. Everything feels more involved & connected.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I take delivery of a "New Generation" Mercedes E320 CDI Avantgarde Estate on saturday. V6, 224bhp, 540Nm, 7 speed auto, 0-60 6.8 secs, limited to 155mph.

Not an interesting sports car, just a replacement family wagon to cart around kids, dogs and associated paraphernalia. The 3 year warranty on the CLK is about to expire and the continuous repairs outside the warranty period would bankrupt me.

I tried very hard to like the BMW 535d Touring having previously run the BMW 3.0 turbo diesels. A fantastic engine but the Bangle styling of the non sport models is too hard to live with whilst the ride of the more cohesively styled Sport version on large wheels and run flat tyres is simply unacceptable for general family use.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Good - at least you're all coming out the woodwork now.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TJS said:


> I take delivery of a "New Generation" Mercedes E320 CDI Avantgarde Estate on saturday. V6, 224bhp, 540Nm, 7 speed auto, 0-60 6.8 secs, limited to 155mph.
> 
> Not an interesting sports car, just a replacement family wagon to cart around kids, dogs and associated paraphernalia. The 3 year warranty on the CLK is about to expire and the continuous repairs outside the warranty period would bankrupt me.
> 
> I tried very hard to like the BMW 535d Touring having previously run the BMW 3.0 turbo diesels. A fantastic engine but the Bangle styling of the non sport models is too hard to live with whilst the ride of the more cohesively styled Sport version on large wheels and run flat tyres is simply unacceptable for general family use.


The 19" option wheels (style 172) on the Sports models don't come with Run Flats. All the 19" wheels are clad in regular rubber as the run flats are not available in 19". Agree on the styling of the non sport models, to me they're chalk & cheese & i could only have opted for the Sports model.

Enjoy the Merc 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Excellent purchase Damon. Out of all Beemers the CSL is the only one i would want to buy. However im still at that stage where im not used to massive power so the RS4 safety net gives me the power i crave but know its handling is forgiving. Not so much fun. But at the mo it's exactly what i want. Ive gone from cars with massive understeer to a car that is very neutral around bends. so im slowly progressing to complete rear wheel oversteer :twisted:

I think the CSL makes better sense than getting the Exige(Even though i do love them. It would be masses harder to live day to day with it. Esp if like me, im not the most agile at climbing in and out  )

Looking at the pictures it's reminded me i need to take some engine shots. 

Oh btw i wish i could do what you do and keep quiet then just post pictures off your car, rather than bore people for months about the car im getting  I just cant keep my mouth shut


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Unless i've missed an obvious thread, is that not Rob's CSL?? Has he sold it??
> 
> Perhaps it's not but it's the same colour & IINM his reg ended with CSL.


Yes it is and yes I have. I was very sorry to see it go, but running 3 cars was getting a bit much (I also pay for Gemma's Freelander) given that I wasn't getting much use out of the CSL - 3500 miles in a year. Damon will get more value from it than me.

I'll now be getting a cheaper car to own outright and keep until Gemma's qualified and earning again, 2 years from now. Will be collecting it next Saturday if all goes to plan.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TJS said:


> I take delivery of a "New Generation" Mercedes E320 CDI Avantgarde Estate on saturday. V6, 224bhp, 540Nm, 7 speed auto, 0-60 6.8 secs, limited to 155mph.
> 
> Not an interesting sports car, just a replacement family wagon to cart around kids, dogs and associated paraphernalia. The 3 year warranty on the CLK is about to expire and the continuous repairs outside the warranty period would bankrupt me.
> 
> I tried very hard to like the BMW 535d Touring having previously run the BMW 3.0 turbo diesels. A fantastic engine but the Bangle styling of the non sport models is too hard to live with whilst the ride of the more cohesively styled Sport version on large wheels and run flat tyres is simply unacceptable for general family use.


Great family wagon and deffo no slouch.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Blimey

Thought I'd pop back in and say "hi"...

Can't believe the rate at which you lot swap cars around - unbelievable!

I've called "time" on the S4 and ordered something different... but now the wait starts  :lol:  :roll:

How many "Other Marques" were at the national this year? Had it been somewhere else other than Gaydon, Lisa and I would have probably made the effort, but as we did everything there was to do last time, it didn't seem worthwhile, especially as neither of us have a TT anymore.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> Blimey
> 
> Thought I'd pop back in and say "hi"...
> 
> ...


Welcome back! are you back for good?

What car is next?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey
> ...


I'll be posting when I can.

As for the car, I can't say. :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Funnily enough I thought you'd change soon. I just had a feeling!

Duck, Kell and myself were at Gaydon (I wasn't there last year so it was worth checking out) but I don't think any others were.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Funnily enough I thought you'd change soon. I just had a feeling!
> 
> Duck, Kell and myself were at Gaydon (I wasn't there last year so it was worth checking out) but I don't think any others were.


I don't really count as other marques though as I still have the TT.

(PS nice to meet Ben by the way)


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys...
> ...


Sorry had to quote it as its such a nice looking car!  
I'm test driving another one on Friday along with a C4. Lovely car Damon [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Kept that one to your self mate, nice car. Will defo have to come upto yours for that run up Snowden, make it early morning.

all the best Paul


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> all the best Paul


His name is Damon, not Paul.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I know my names Paul just wishing him all the best


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> I know my names Paul just wishing him all the best


I'm glad you know that your name is Paul, but his name is Damon, not Paul, Paul.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'm getting a new (secondhand) car on Saturday


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> I'm getting a new (secondhand) car on Saturday


and...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


A rwd drivers car perchance?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Deal sorted then Rob, nice one. Looking forward to seeing it soon :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting a new (secondhand) car on Saturday
> ...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting a new (secondhand) car on Saturday
> ...


Front wheel drive with a 12 grand budget - I'll give you 3 guesses....


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> 27 Mar 2006 16:56
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> ...


Watch me eat my own dog food...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Obvious.

Clue: Manchester City haven't won one for 30 years.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Maybe I'll surprise a few people...


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

b3ves said:


> I had to sum it up, I reckon you buy cars to impress the girls whereas I prefer to impress the boys


 :lol:

Nice one.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Maybe I'll surprise a few people...


Got to be a Porker or a Bimmer with a statement like that.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'll surprise a few people...
> ...


Or an MPV


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Could be - something with six seats perhaps...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


He did say he loved all the gadgets on my wifes Grand Scenic :wink: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


S Max.










Dogs, kids and Lisa - room for all. :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

b3ves said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > b3ves said:
> ...


Clio Trophy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


In which case find Â£3K more and get a new Clio 197.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Clio trophy = iconic.

Given that Rob, er, needs two track cars [smiley=freak.gif] the Trophy is a better bet than the heavier, but no doubt better all round 197.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I had a Clio Trophy for 3 months. It is an amazing little car, handles like it is on rails and goes well too. I can't see how the new 197 will be better


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> I had a Clio Trophy for 3 months. It is an amazing little car, handles like it is on rails and goes well too. I can't see how the new 197 will be better


Initial reviews of the 197 are far from encouraging from a driver enjoyment perspective - far less focused than the Cup/Trophy models and with lesser power:weight.

Re garyc and Â£3K cost differential, you'll be interested to know that the one in the showroom in Bristol with poverty-ish spec (e.g. cloth seats) is priced at pennies under 18 grand. Tick all of the boxes and it's close to Â£19K - big bucks for a Renault Clio. Granted it's much more of a car, but I'm looking for (relatively) cheap and cheerful.

Re Carlos, no, er, track work planned - just enjoyment when nipping around town and B roads plus the occasional road trip. Exige will be kept confined to the tracks of UK and Europe (and getting there & back - no trailer for me) and the odd trip to the Alps, Dolomites and Pyrenees


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Clio Trophy for 3 months. It is an amazing little car, handles like it is on rails and goes well too. I can't see how the new 197 will be better
> ...


So the bargain Â£15,500 price bandied around ithe mags is bollox? Well it reviews well and obviously can carry more speed through quicker corners thru aero benefits to make up for the extra Kgs and slightly less nervy disposition (read less sharp responses). Aside from that driver comfort, and better fit/finish seem to be main 'improvements' over the last Clio. Oh and it does look much better.

But Â£18K is knocking on Golf GTi territory. Which is probably where my money would go.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

That said, the new Clio, even in 1.5dCi trim, is a cracking steer (see previous thread moaning about 320d).


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

b3ves said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > b3ves said:
> ...


Mini?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'll be posting when I can.
> 
> As for the car, I can't say. :lol:


Range Rover Vogue to keep Bert company?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scavenger said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


2005 Clio 182?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Trophy?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> 2005 Clio 182?


Close again:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=66948


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

NickP said:


> Trophy?


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Clio Trophy for 3 months. It is an amazing little car, handles like it is on rails and goes well too. I can't see how the new 197 will be better
> ...


Can someone please find that "I am never taking it on the track" comment which Beves made about 24 months ago in relation to a certain BMW he had just acquired..... :roll:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Not bought anything excitin but I have been driving something pretty exciting lately!


----------

